# 64 pounds of fighting flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

To bad it takes 2 to make that weight 










Fished alone so picture isn't that great. Still hope the big fish
will start.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice man...VERY nice!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You had me all excited to see another 60.  It&#8217;s been a while. Just a matter of time.
Nice job.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! You really caught my attention with the opener. Nice catch and a fine picture of the flatheads  . Thought for sure you finally did it. Hope you continue on the multi-fish outings and post a 70+.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

thats awsome robby! havent really had alot of time to fish this year due to work. keep slayin them!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Hell 64 for one or three that"s still a good time. Nice catch !!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats Robby. We had 58lbs of fighting flathead this weekend... it took 3 of us and 5 fish. Lmao.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I got a 35 and a 52 Sunday night


----------

